# Neue im Berlin



## daniel.pinho (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello,
I'm 37y/o, Brazilian with EU citizenship and a graphic designer. 
It's my 1st week in Berlin and I have rented an Wohnung already.
Any advice would be great.

Thank you all, the forum is great.


----------

